# water Hammer Arrestor



## Nile Man (10 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
هل من الممكن تركيب ال water hammer arrestor افقيا


----------



## fayek9 (18 أغسطس 2016)

لا يوجد ما يمنع من تركيبه افقيا راسيا أو بأى زاوية 
المرجع : installation details لبعض الشركات المصنعة مثل wattts


----------

